
Ask HN: Why non-English Wikipedia pages look weird? - kensai
This baffles me. Check these two articles for the same person.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Charlemagne and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;de.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Karl_der_Gro%C3%9Fe<p>One in English and one in German. The fonts and way the article is presented in the German version if a far cry in respect to the English one, although the contents are most probably better (golden star).<p>Any idea why this is happening? I have noticed a similar pattern in almost all pages apart from the English ones.
======
konart
Some screenshots maybe? Because the only noticeable difference I see is the
info bar on the right in the English version.

~~~
kensai
Even that!

~~~
konart
That is up to whoever edits and\or maintains the page. This is an open space.
So either they are okay with it or consume information other way.

I doubt there is a big difference between german and english ways here though.

------
fiiv
Could you be more specific? What exactly is different?

~~~
kensai
The fonts (typeset). By default in English looks like a more modern version in
respect to other languages. It seems to me as if the other languages have been
stuck in a past version of MediaWiki.

~~~
konart
They are exactly the same and use sans-serif (you can easily check this via
DevTools). Maybe you have some sort of extension installed that does this. No
other way for the same font to look different for two pages in this case. Once
again - post screenshots.

I've checked both pages on two different desktop OS' and see no issue you are
describing.

